# Help! Injured Platy!



## Eltoe422 (Jul 19, 2009)

My female platy was hanging out near the bottom of the tank last night. This morning I noticed she has a wound right below her gill. I don't know how to post a picture, but it looks like her side just has a hole in it. I put her in the box for when they have babies so the others won't bother her. She seems lively enough, but what can I do to help her?


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Any ideas as to what could have cause the injury? Possible aggressive fish or something like that?

If the other fish weren't already bothering her, I'd take her out of the breeding box as that can cause additional stress, which might weaken the immune system and leave her open for infection. The most important thing at this point is to keep water quality in tip-top shape, so a water change couldn't hurt. If signs of infection show up, a mild anti-bacterial and anti-fungal would be a good idea. I personally swear by a combination of Pimafix and Melafix. This combination is mild enough that you can use it as a preventative if the fish has open wounds.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

+1 on the Melafix for open wounds.

Also make sure your water is good, clean and no ammonia's or no's, to help keep the wound clean and heal up.


----------



## La Reina (Oct 25, 2009)

I was (and am still) in this situation, Eltoe. The method that I used is really really clean water in an isolation bucket with an airstone and heater (if your house is cold). 

The advice that was given to me was use the Melafix only if you think there's something funky with the wound. With my platy it was a flower pot related trauma, so there was no initial pathology to worry about.

So, I'd put your platy in its own bucket and do big daily water changes.


----------



## Eltoe422 (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks. I changed half the water in the tank and let her out of the breeding box. The other fish seem to be leaving her alone. I don't know how it happened...maybe she ran into a rock? I'll have to maybe go get some melafix, too.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Melafix, I find, is a good part of a fishy-first aid kit as it treats open wounds, fin rot, red sores, mouth fungus pretty much any bacterial infection.

Do you have anything sharp edged in the tank? Hard plastic plants? Real Rocks with sharp sides? Just look at your tank evaluate it, run your fingers over edges of rocks see what it feels like to you. But even then, sometimes fish are just very creative in hurting themselves....Back in my very beginning I had a Guppy kill herself on a coconut whole that was about 2.5" diameter....that was VERY creative...(and sad)


----------

